# 9 week old cockapoo with swollen stomach.



## Shannicew (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi everyone, I got my cockapoo pup just over a week ago, he's called Teddy and is the smallest and cutest little thing. We've noticed he has a rather swollen stomach, to the point that if he was a female it would look like he was pregnant. We mentioned it to the vet at his first injection on Friday but he wormed him and said it could be that. I'm just wondering if anyone else has had the same issues or can advise me in anyway. Thanks


----------

